# Finishing stripped hardwood doors



## cutting42 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi All

I am getting our internal doors stripped. They have a revolting dark stain, a deep red colour and it has been bugging me for 3 years. I decided to get a couple stripped and they look excellent and are a great quality door. Not sure what wood exactly but I suspect Iroko or something similar. The bare wood has a slight red tint but not much. I want to sand and finish with a soft matt sheen and not to darken the wood any more than I have to. I am thinking a Briwax clear. Is this OK or are there any better suggestions?

Cheers

Garethj


----------



## Woodfinish Man (21 Apr 2010)

Gareth I think wax is the way ahead but something I would recommend is to also use a product called Shellac Sanding Sealer first. This product is applied by brush or cloth allowed to dry (30 mins) then lightly sanded back. This should be repeated another two times and then finished off by applying wax with OOOO steelwool. 

The SSS fills the grain of the wood and with wax on top leaves a beautiful matt/satin appearance.

Applying just wax is a soul destroying job and you'll need to apply many coats as it get quickly absorbed into the timber.

I guarantee you'll not be disappointed by the end result.


----------



## cutting42 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the advice, I have got for Shellac Sanding Sealer and Wax today and will do a test panel tonight. Thanks for the help.


----------



## clewlowm (21 Apr 2010)

are you geting the doors dipped?


----------



## cutting42 (21 Apr 2010)

Yes I have had two done already that I was happy to paint if it went badly. However it has gone very well and the finish is excellent.


----------



## cutting42 (22 Apr 2010)

Here is the before:







And after dipping







Detail






Still needs sanding a finishing although I have tried a little bit last night following Woodfinish Man's guidence


----------



## clewlowm (22 Apr 2010)

now the glue will fail. dipping is bad, was it a caustic product they used?


----------



## Ironballs (22 Apr 2010)

Glue doesn't always fail after dipping, but it can make your doors go funny. I see from your pice that you have some different coloured timbers in your door (though all like a mahogany of some sort), I'd even the colours first with a stain before going to the wax.

Terry is right, it's very hard work and you need a lot of elbow grease to work the wax in and remove the blemishes. I seem to recall doing 4 coats on the doors in the last house


----------



## cutting42 (23 Apr 2010)

Ironballs":nkfx0f3b said:


> Glue doesn't always fail after dipping, but it can make your doors go funny.



Now you come to mention it they have started telling jokes, but they are not funny, delivery is a bit wooden.....    I'll get my coat!

Anyway, I am slightly alarmed about glue failing. Is this instant or gradual? Re the different colours, you may be right about the stain but I will use a coloured wax rather than a separate stain. I have sealed one side of one door tonight as an experiment. Waxing later and more pics to follow.


----------



## cutting42 (23 Apr 2010)

clewlowm":192y322g said:


> now the glue will fail. dipping is bad, was it a caustic product they used?



Yes it was.


----------



## clewlowm (23 Apr 2010)

bye bye door. give them a few months then they will start to drop on the clashing side.
good luck.


----------



## cutting42 (23 Apr 2010)

clewlowm":1jypmxa4 said:


> bye bye door. give them a few months then they will start to drop on the clashing side.
> good luck.



Hmmm, that would be bad.

I spoke to the dipping company today about this and they claim that I should't see this problem as they neutralise and rinse all the doors before so the glue has no time to fail.

I might hold off doing the rest of the 12 doors for a bit until I find out more. I have not been able to find too many incidents on the tinternet of doors failing which is encouraging.


----------



## Chems (23 Apr 2010)

I by in no mean intend this as a slight to anyone on here ever, present current or future. I value the opinions heres so highly and would be lost with out them.

But I know I am susceptible to doing it, if there is a slight chance of something happening, boards cupping, doors exploding due to no expansion space left in the panel, we will say its going to happen. Take it with a pinch of salt we are doom-sayers! I'm sure youre doors will be fine, that or they are going to explode apart next thursday night :lol:


----------



## clewlowm (23 Apr 2010)

seen it happen many times. 
my thoughts are that dipping is bad, have refurbed many a dip and strip door.


----------

